# Tampons Pain?



## BeltaneFires79 (Aug 8, 2003)

I've been using tampons for a few years now, and never had a problem. They were more comfortable than pads, so I wore tampons when I went out. At home, I switched to pads. This combination worked very well for a few years, until recently.I've never had trouble inserting a tampon before, but now when I do, it is very painful. Even if I manage to insert it, it's quite painful. I'm on BC to stop my period for 3 months at a time (because I have a heavy flow and very bad cramps, and the BC seems to help, although I've only had two periods while on it.)I was just wondering...has this happened to anyone else? Is this normal? I have an appointment with my gyno but it's not for a while.Thanks for any help!


----------



## tallgal (May 15, 2003)

Well that's weird, I have had a similar experience. I used tampons for a few years, then for some reason was using pads for a while, then when I back back to tampons, just couldn't use them, they hurt so much, and I felt sick when I was using them. Needless to say, I cut my losses and havn't bothered since.


----------



## remote starter (Jun 5, 2002)

That is so funny! I was just about to post the same thing and I got on this site and BHAM! Here it is. LOL I have had problems wearing them ever since I started my period. I have had IBS longer than my period so I can't say whether they are related or not but I do know that it HURTS to put one in. I refuse to wear one unless I truly have to. Even when I do wear a tampon, it doesn't fit right. Sometimes it does but most times I wear it for 4hrs and start "leaking". I figure that I'm flowing heavy but when I take it out, there's hardly anything on it. I'm IBS-C so my theory is that I have something stuck in my intestines that won't allow the tampon to fit properly or stay in the proper place. It also hurts to have sex in certain positions. My IBS flares up when I wear tampons longer than a few hours. I have been to the gyno for years about this and nothing has come of it. I have had numerous tests and pokes and prods and everything comes back normal. The only thing I can come up with is that it's the IBS. Good luck!!~mote


----------



## Elariel (Jan 1, 1999)

i've never been able to wear them for very long







my lower tummy feels even more crampy with them!


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2003)

For a few years I've noticed more difficulty upon insertion like something is blocking the lining of the front wall. Since been told I had a fibroid and I wonder if that's what is causing that particular problem. With the insertion frustration I also now use both tampons and pads alternating but have also switched to the thinnest tampons out there which are hard to find.Perhaps you could try one size down tampon?


----------

